# RTJ-400 Dovetail Jig review



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Best of woodworking to you with your new dovetail jig


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review well done.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the good review. I have had my eye on that jig since it came out. I own the Rockler jig too. Most of your complaints about the Rockler jig are what I run into also. A couple are not that big of an issue.
As for the Leigh, your review cleared up some of my questions. But like you, I feel the price is a sticking point. And imo too much for this jig, especially since the spacing is fixed.
The other issue I have is pushing the jig into the router bit/bushing basically blind. I would rather pull the jig towards me so I can see what I'm doing and the handles don't appear to allow this easily.

I would love to hear your input on my last point and if this is really that big of a deal.


----------



## jhlittle1880 (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent review! Thanks.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Your review is pretty unfair to the Rockler dove tail jig. 
I agree that the Leigh jig is a nice tool; but at a cost that exceeds most budgets, and the Leigh concept is so different from the Rockler style there is no way to fairly compare the two tools. 
The only thing the same about the two tools is that they both make a dovetail with a router collar and a bit.
I made a dovetail jig from a Woodsmith project many years ago, and still use it today.
The number of drawers I make in a years time just won't justify the cost of any Leigh jig even their cheepie at $300 to $350.
Any of the comb style jigs will take a bit of tweeking to get that just right dovetail but once they are set up they will make all the dove tails that you want.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I went for the RTJ400 about two months ago, loved the results. Setup is easy and the instructions are easy to follow. The price is a high but the ease was worth it to me, I don't do dovetails often but when I do I don't want to fight with the process. I had more trouble with setting my table up than anything else, when I initially built my table I was off center by about 1/32" on my bit; this is a problem with the RTJ400, since the collar doesn't leave much space around the bit. I also ran into an issue with the collar, the nut that holds it in place has studs or flanges around it that make gripping easy for tightening, these actually extend below slightly and limit the router to a very narrow movement up and down. If your router touches these protrusions, the router stops spinning and the collar is tightened extremely; required some pliers to get it back off. I plan to file off the protrusions that extend below the nut; don't know if its a great idea but I'm doing it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Good review. I have a number of dovetail jigs, and am always interested in the next version. Looks like a good setup.


----------



## Pike_River (Jan 10, 2011)

I just discovered the RTJ400 via Woodpecker and eventually, I am gonna get it! I have been using the Rockler dovetail jig with the dust collection attachment and it dust collection is pretty good, but the jig is a pita.

I have a Woodpecker lift in a Woodpecker pheonelic table on a custom cabinet base with the Rockler dust bucket. Combined with a dust fitting on the fence, it is virtually dustless! I am looking forward to getting the RTJ400 and fabricating a dust hood on the table for it.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Used a buddy's Rockler and it was "ok" but I wouldn't buy one. Looked at the Leigh version when I saw your review of this router table version. Will definitely consider it. Thanks!


----------



## Jarrhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Have had the jig for several years now, and I get pretty good and consistent results from it. The only downside, (that I did not realize when I bought it) is that you are limited in the dimensions of the boards you can use in it. Each joint type has a separate section in the manual that walks you through the process. Part of those instructions is a chart that lists the number of pins and the board widths that you can cut for that number of pins. The chart has three widths for each number of pins. An exact width, a minimum width, and a maximum width. There is no overlap, and in fact, there is a slight gap in the allowable board width dimensions between one pin number and the next. Not a problem if you know that going into your designing of your project. Design your drawer (or whatever) around the allowable widths. However, if you are working off of someone else's plan… I ran into that very issue on my last project, and ended up having to use different joinery for the drawers.


----------

